
Show HN: Apodidae – Search for swift packages right from the command line - kiliankoe
https://github.com/kiliankoe/apodidae
======
kiliankoe
Hi all,

I was missing a small tool somewhat akin to npm (specifically npm's search and
install functionality) for the swift ecosystem so I spent some time writing
something to fill that gap. I'd really love some feedback on the idea and
usability :)

The basic idea is that it's hard to find suitable packages when writing a
swift library or executable. There is no single centralized listing of all
packages (packagecatalog.com and swiftmodules.com can only have _so_ current
data), so this tool queries GitHub's API directly for repos written in Swift
that include a file named Package.swift. It offers ways to search for
packages, display more info about them and add them to your package manifest.

You can find the project here:
[https://github.com/kiliankoe/apodidae](https://github.com/kiliankoe/apodidae)

It conveniently installs as `swift-catalog` so that you can run it like a
subcommand of swift itself as `swift catalog`. The basic interaction is also
shown in the README in more detail.

There's still quite a few rough edges and the code definitely needs some
cleanup, it's more of a test than something that should be depended on at this
point I guess, but as stated: I'm open for all kinds of feedback!

